
National libraries start to preserve the web, but cannot save everything - yan
http://www.economist.com/node/17306104?story_id=17306104
======
thirdstation
I think the web is too young to know what is worth saving.

What would historians say about my several neglected webapp domains?

"Here's a web site for an idea someone had but never executed. So sad."

Zeitgeist of the times maybe?

Of course, it also too soon to say what will be relevant 100 years from now.

I'm impressed about the size of the data.

"The groups have already collected several petabytes of data (a petabyte can
hold roughly 10 trillion copies of this article)."

When you use astronomical sums to describe even more astronomical sums you
know you have a lot of data.

